# couverture sociale



## simenon

Salve a tutti, come definireste in italiano qualcuno che non gode di "aucune couverture sociale"? Si tratta di un uomo malato che non avendo "couverture sociale" dipende in tutto e per tutto dalla generosità della sorella (unica parente che ha) che lo mantiene in una casa di cura. Il dizionario Larousse traduce "assicurazione sociale"; il Garzanti "assistenza socio-sanitaria", ma nel contesto non mi suona molto bene nessuna delle due soluzioni. Tra l'altro non credo che il tizio in questione non avesse diritto all'assistenza sanitaria in generale, ma penso che ci si riferisca alla situazione specifica (alla sua invalidità). Come diremmo noi? Copertura sanitaria?


----------



## Nunou

Ciao, 
se si riferisce ad una specifica situazione d'invalidità fisica o mentale, direi che non beneficia di una pensione d'invalidità o inabilità o civile.
Guarda il sito dell'INPS per capire meglio la differenza che c'è fra i vari tipi di pensione......
http://www.inps.it/portale/default.aspx?lastMenu=5626&iMenu=1&iNodo=5626&p1=2
http://www.inps.it/portale/default.aspx?itemdir=5730

http://www.guidapensioni.it/Servizi_Inps_/Invalidità_Inps.asp


In alternativa potresti forse parlare di "copertura o indennità per invalidità permanente....e/o vecchiaia"....
Alcuna copertura sociale non lo si può dire, mi pare che in Italia più o meno tutti hanno diritto ad una copertura di base per le cure mediche e ad una pensione minima di vecchiaia ...la sussistenza per persone (non ancora in età di pensione di vecchiaia) non autosufficienti credo sia un'altra cosa e forse non ce l'ha perché nessuno l'ha mai richiesta. Per poco che diano, mi pare che anche quella faccia parte dei diritti fondamentali di un malato grave cronico o invalido....speriamo solo che non ci siano stati cambiamenti radicali anche sulle minime... ...visto che ultimamente le cose in fatto di pensioni sono cambiate parecchio.


----------



## simenon

Grazie Nunou. Avevo pensato anche io a pensione di invalidità, il fatto è che esiste anche in francese un'espressione uguale (pension d'invalidité) quindi porbabilmente qui l'autore intende una cosa più ampia (magari che questo non beneficiava né di pensione di invalidità, né di vantaggi d'altro genere come un'infermiera, un posto in un ospedale pubblico, ecc). Insomma ci vorrebbe qualcosa di più generico, almeno credo. 
Quanto a quello che dici dell'Italia, in realtà nel caso in questione non ha molta importanza, visto che la storia non si svolge in Italia (anche se in ogni caso, come dicevo, qui non credo che l'autore voglia dire che il personaggio in questione non aveva nessuna copertura sociale/sanitaria).


----------



## Nunou

O.K....allora forse si può parlare di Previdenza _complementare_ e/o _assistenza_ sanitaria integrativa, ho trovato questi termini sul net, magari dacci uno sguardo, naturalmente sempre per quanto concerne l'Italia. Per quanto riguarda la Francia, non sono molto informata, oltretutto ogni paese ha le sue forme di assistenza e non tutti i paesi francofoni hanno le stesse. Potrebbe aiutare sapere in quale paese si trova questo signore...e poi cercare in rete qualche soluzione. 

In generale però parlerei di coperture assistenziali o coperture sanitarie complementari, vale a dire che vanno oltre i "minimi". Pur vero che esistono paesi dove le coperture sanitarie di base non sono affatto obbligatorie e/o fornite gratuitamente da enti pubblici....


----------



## simenon

Grazie ancora Nunou. Seguirò in parte il tuo consiglio. Dico in parte perché mi pare che aggiungere "complementare o integrativa" sia troppo tecnico e non vada bene con il tono generale del discorso (che naturalmente tu non puoi conoscere). In realtà non sono sicura che il personaggio si trovi in Francia. Nel libro non viene specificato. Però come in francese leggendo che non aveva "aucune couverture sociale" capisco che non ce l'aveva relativamente a quel problema (ammesso che io abbia capito bene), ritengo che si capisca anche in italiano. Quindi visto che dal tuo messaggio mi pare di capire che "copertura sanitaria" in italiano  si dice, forse tradurrei così (senza aggiungere altro). Al di là della questione della copertura di base, ti pare che possa andare come frase "non godeva di nessuna copertura sanitaria"? Forse no. "Non aveva diritto a nessuna copertura sanitaria"?  Ora non ho il libro davanti, ma più tardi riporterò la frase intera così sarà un po' più facile rendersi conto del contesto in cui quell'espressione è inserita.


----------



## Nunou

Sai una cosa....dopo tanto cercare mi sa che potresti benissimo usare la soluzione proposta dal Garzanti: non gode/non beneficia di assistenza socio-sanitaria. Oppure, non riceve aiuti/rimborsi socio-sanitari. Eviterei giusto di dire "nessuna", così restiamo sul vago, eventualmente aggiungerei pubblica, ev. particolare, da qualche parte.   Vista così, la frase potrebbe benissimo voler dire che, anche nel caso lui abbia una copertura di base, questa non è sufficiente a coprire tutti i suoi effettivi bisogni.
Resta sottinteso che se una pubblica amministrazione non lo sostiene, lo deve aiutare qualcun altro.
Che ne dici?


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao,
je suis totalement incompétent pour donner un avis, j’ai simplement fait des recherches dans un contexte réglementaire qui donnent de nombreuses références, rechercher : « couverture sociale » et demander l’affichage bilingue FR/IT ici :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do?ihmlang=fr
On retrouve plusieurs traductions selon le contexte, dont par exemple :

_la *couverture sociale* de soins hospitaliers envisagés dans un autre État membre =_
_nell’ottica della *copertura sociale* di cure ospedaliere previste in un altro Stato membro_

_dans une situation moins favorable que les travailleurs résidents au regard de leur *couverture sociale* aux Pays-Bas = in una situazione meno favorevole dei lavoratori residenti per quanto riguarda la loro *copertura previdenziale *nei Paesi Bassi_

_travaillent dans des conditions salariales moins favorables et, bien souvent, sans *couverture sociale*; = _
_lavorano in condizioni salariali inferiori e spesso sono privi di una *sicurezza sociale*,
_
_compte tenu de leurs faibles revenus, seraient privés d’une *couverture sociale* adéquate si un tel lien existait = tenuto conto dei loro redditi esigui, sarebbero privati di un’adeguata *tutela sociale* qualora tale nesso esistesse
_
_Le salaire et la *couverture sociale* de l'observateur sont à la charge des autorités compétentes des Seychelles. = La retribuzione e gli *oneri sociali* dell'osservatore sono a carico delle autorità competenti delle Seicelle.

ps : ... il y en a peut être d'autres ?_


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Corsicum,
il problema è che molto probabilmente non si tratta di coperture sociali e/o previdenziali ...piuttosto di un qualcosa che copra le spese/l'assistenza di lunga degenza per un malato cronico, persona invalida e/o non auto-sufficiente.

Ho trovato questi esempi di "couverture sociale":
http://www.aveyron.com/viepratique/couv2.html
http://www.jobintree.com/dictionnaire/definition-couverture-sociale-291.html
http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouver...inition/qu-est-ce-que-protection-sociale.html

Copertura sociale, più o meno di intende la stessa cosa anche in italiano...ma sul net non trovo molti riferimenti:

http://www.118pescara.it/loms_punta_al_benessere_sociale_.html

In entrambi i casi pare che si tratti di coperture private/supplementari e non dispensate automaticamente dallo stato.


----------



## simenon

Ciao Corsicum. Merci. Oui en effet il y a beaucoup de façon de traduire cette expression et il faut en chercher une qui s'adapte au contexte. DOnc je transcris la phrase en entier:
L'homme vivait dans une "petite maison de santé" choisie par sa soeur. "Il ne bénéficiait d'aucune couverture sociale et le fait de devoir compter sur sa soeur était pour lui un motif supplémentaire de treistesse". Voilà. Je dirais que entre les traduction que tu propose les seules adaptes sont "copertura sociale" e "copertura previdenziale". Altrimenti mi viene in mente "assistenza sanitaria pubblica" o "pubblica assistenza"o "sussidio pubblico". Non so.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Simenon,
Da una ricerca google (criteri:google.it-italiano-Italia), tra copertura sociale/previdenziale, i risultati sono ca. 9000/40000 a favore dell'ultima. Ho comunque notato 

che si usa copertura sociale come termine generico anche per l'estero
che copertura previdenziale si utilizza, come si poteva intuire, più spesso con riferenza al futuro, quando si lavora e si quotizza per garantirsi il futuro.
Poi mi sembra che con "aucune couverture sociale", si intenda "nessun copertura, di ogni tipo" (forse nemmeno la cassaintegrazione - qual età ha quel tizio?).
Un'osservazione finale: in casi come questi, mi viene sempre da chiedermi se vale veramente la pena spremersi così le meningi per due parole che il lettore sorvolerà ad altissima quota . Ragione per la quale mi dichiaro apertamente a favore della soluzione più semplice, copertura sociale.
Buona giornata.


----------



## simenon

Grazie Matoupaschat e anche Nunou (ieri quando ho risposto non avevo visto il messaggio). 
In fondo sono d'accordo con Matou, qui si tratta di un accenno generico e va reso con un'espressione altrettanto generica. In realtà era quello che cercavo era proprio un'espressione generica, ma ampiamente diffusa. Ora "copertura sociale" in italiano si dice, ma non è il modo più normale, tanto è vero che persino i vocabolari bilingue (è quanto dire!) non lo traducono alla lettera, e che (per usare il tuo sistema) su google in francese "couverture sociale" ha ben 910.000 occorrenze (100 volte il suo corrispettivo italiano). Ecco il motivo per cui uno si spreme le meningi. E poi c'è il fatto che ho sempre il dubbio che l'espressione normalissima esista e semplicemente non venga in mente a me e magari a un altro sì. Poi, certo, a volte la ricerca non dà i risultati sperati e allora si torna alla lettera. Ma ti assicuro che in molti altri casi non è così. Anzi mi è capitato più volte rileggendo una mia stessa traduzione di chiedermi come mai non mi fosse venuta in mente a tempo debito una soluzione ovvia. 
Quanto ai siti segnalati da Nunou, mi sembra che confermino quanto detto, ovvero che in francese l'espressione è piuttosto ampia (riguarda i vari settori dell'assistenza sociale: sanitario, lavorativo) e molto diffusa, mentre in italiano è forse altrettanto ampia, ma meno diffusa, meno ufficiale (per cui difficilmente la si trova impiegata nei documenti ufficiali). Però non mi sembra che parlino di assicurazioni private.


----------



## Nunou

Simenon,
sono d'accordo sul fatto che la "semplicità" paga sempre...
Quanto alle assicurazioni private...sono private nel senso che se non provvedi al pagamento dei contributi/cotizzazioni, ti ritrovi senza coperture. Non si tratta di coperture automaticamente dispensate dallo Stato...intendevo questo...ciao!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> In fondo sono d'accordo con Matou, qui si tratta di un accenno generico e va reso con un'espressione altrettanto generica..


 Non vedo l'ora di sapere quale scegli


----------



## simenon

Per ora scelgo "copertura sociale" poi rileggendo vedrò. Magari intanto mi arriva l'illuminazione divina. E non ho ancora chiesto il parere di ggg. Comunque ho ancora due mesi prima della consegna. Ti farò sapere la decisione finale. Intanto se ci sono altre proposte ben vengano. Ciao.


----------

